# Greenhouse



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Beginning*

I have not been posting any projects in a while, so I thought I would start 2009 with a greenhouse. I'm sure I can cross post to GT and HR . . . however I will do it here first.

We had looked at purchasing one, however the good ones are really expensive and the cheaper ones (while not much cheaper) have quality issues.

We already had several raised garden beds from last year as a base so we decided on building a poly sheathed greenhouse to cover the raised beds. The two in the picture are different widths, however they are 8' long 2×10 spruce held together with lag bolts in the corners.

The concrete block is off center because of the different widths of the beds. It represents where the door will actually be located.



The larger bed towards the top of the pic will be outside of the structure and will be used for herbs.



After we had the beds in place I ripped several 2×4x8 construction grade spruce in ½ to give me 2×2s to use for framing. Here I am assembling one of the side walls. The lower 8 inches (to the right in the pic below the piece of strapping) will go inside the raised beds and bolt to the sides for stability.



That's it for now.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> I have not been posting any projects in a while, so I thought I would start 2009 with a greenhouse. I'm sure I can cross post to GT and HR . . . however I will do it here first.
> 
> ...


You're off to a good start.

I'm sorry, but I just discovered this thread today, so I'm starting from #1, before I look at the rest.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Beginning*
> 
> I have not been posting any projects in a while, so I thought I would start 2009 with a greenhouse. I'm sure I can cross post to GT and HR . . . however I will do it here first.
> 
> ...


good start


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Middle*

Tonight I built the back wall for the greenhouse. When measuring for the top plate I had to subtract the measurements for the two outside walls. I didn't realize this until I had it all put together…At least I never cut it to short in the beginning. Here I am holding up the new back wall with the two side walls in the background. Oh…I still have to install the braces.

FYI I am using screws for all of the construction. I hate nails.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Middle*
> 
> Tonight I built the back wall for the greenhouse. When measuring for the top plate I had to subtract the measurements for the two outside walls. I didn't realize this until I had it all put together…At least I never cut it to short in the beginning. Here I am holding up the new back wall with the two side walls in the background. Oh…I still have to install the braces.
> 
> FYI I am using screws for all of the construction. I hate nails.


Have you glued the joint, or are you just relying on the mechanical join? I screwed my garden gate and I found it worked quite a bit, so I went back and repaired it and glued the joints. It worked well through the summer …but didn't last the winter so now I have to rebuild it again. This time I'll do something completely different…not sure what yet.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *The Middle*
> 
> Tonight I built the back wall for the greenhouse. When measuring for the top plate I had to subtract the measurements for the two outside walls. I didn't realize this until I had it all put together…At least I never cut it to short in the beginning. Here I am holding up the new back wall with the two side walls in the background. Oh…I still have to install the braces.
> 
> FYI I am using screws for all of the construction. I hate nails.


Nope . . . no glue. Just screws. I have built a couple of garden items without glue (just using screws) and they have not moved. I'm hoping my luck holds out. 

I did have quite a bit of fun however ripping 2×4s have having them bow like crazy. Gotta love releasing that internal stress . . . arg !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Middle*
> 
> Tonight I built the back wall for the greenhouse. When measuring for the top plate I had to subtract the measurements for the two outside walls. I didn't realize this until I had it all put together…At least I never cut it to short in the beginning. Here I am holding up the new back wall with the two side walls in the background. Oh…I still have to install the braces.
> 
> FYI I am using screws for all of the construction. I hate nails.


Good start


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*

Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


Looks interesting. Is this just for starting plants or do you intend to use this all through the growing season?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


This is the strart of somthing good


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


This is really starting to come together.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


A great job. Looks real nice.

Is the lower raised bed for plants or as a heat sink to store heat for the greenhouse.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Its Going Up (Pic heavy)*
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I finished off the front wall of the greenhouse and we installed the walls into the raised beds. The bottom 8" of the walls (that would go into the box and in the soil, we wrapped the wood in plastic so as to avoid rot. DW dug the trenches. The fit was a little tight, which I expected. I was expecting things to be a little out of square as I used ripped 2×4s, but surprisingly it was not too bad. Enjoy the pics.


Mark . . . it is going to be used for the entire season. Tomatoes, peppers and the like. Stuff with long growing times.

Not sure what you mean by lower bed Karson? Both of the beds inside will be used for growing. The one outside will be used for herbs. Heat sink . . . hmmm . . . never thought of that. Right now the ground between the beds is sand . . . maybe some stone would hold the heat.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Details and Topping it off*

Got back at the greenhouse yesterday evening. There were a couple of details on the structure that needed finishing. On the rear, down near the ground, between the two boxes I had to add a bracket so that the poly could attach. No biggie.



I had to add a small "extension" to the box in front to cover up the leg of door frame. I needed this as the boxes were not the same width and in order to keep the symmetry one of the legs had to go outside of the planter box. I managed to find some weathered wood to help the extension blend in. Pocket screws front and back. I finished it off with a small brace in the back.





I was a couple of 2×4s short so it was off the Home Depot. While there I picked up a mess of black gate hardware for the door. I ripped the 2×4, took some final measurements and started on the roof of the greenhouse.



It is not actually that heavy. I still have to put in braces and frame out for two roof vents. Then build the vents.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Details and Topping it off*
> 
> Got back at the greenhouse yesterday evening. There were a couple of details on the structure that needed finishing. On the rear, down near the ground, between the two boxes I had to add a bracket so that the poly could attach. No biggie.
> 
> ...


Your really have this design together.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Details and Topping it off*
> 
> Got back at the greenhouse yesterday evening. There were a couple of details on the structure that needed finishing. On the rear, down near the ground, between the two boxes I had to add a bracket so that the poly could attach. No biggie.
> 
> ...


I think it is coming together rather well . . . for something without a plan. It has been a two steps forward . . . pause . . . another two steps . . . back up one step . . . forward again. 

DW wants something fancy for the door . . . so I gotta get some direction from her on that


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Its coming along*

Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.

Next is to apply the plastic to the top and bottom, connect the two and make the door.

I was thinking about using lag bolts to keep the roof and sides together, but tonight I decided that I will use ¼ bolts, washers and nuts. This will allow me to take it apart more easily if I need to replace a section.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Its coming along*
> 
> Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.
> 
> ...


I thought to build something like this once but found the process intimidating. I like your ability to take on a wide variety of projects.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Its coming along*
> 
> Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.
> 
> ...


Tks. I seem to make quicker progress with this sort of stuff.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *Its coming along*
> 
> Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.
> 
> ...


A very nice pictorial story Zuki.

It'll be nice to see your Tomato plants.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Its coming along*
> 
> Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.
> 
> ...


looks good so far


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Its coming along*
> 
> Over the last couple of days we have made some progress on the greenhouse. I finished framing the roof, made the vents, trucked some nice crushed stone into the "walkway" and coated all the wood in a mixture of sunflower oil, activated charcoal and iron oxide (from LV). DW helped (did most) with the staining.
> 
> ...


Where did you get the idea for the finish? 
What is it designed to do? Does it protect against rot? termites?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Another busy evening*

I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.



We unrolled the poly around the greenhouse and cut it. We then unfolded it and started attaching. Here I am marking it with a Sharpie so that we will have 6' overlap on the top plate.



Going around the sides. This is definitely a 2 person job. DW has taken a break to take a pic. I'm marking again.



Here is an inside pic.



That 6" that I marked, here I am folding it over the top plate and stapling to the inside.



More stapling. That is a spring clamp to my right temporarily holding up the poly.



Here it is almost all installed.



Another view from the garage deck. DW is going to cut off the excess at the bottom.



Not really sure what I am doing in this one. Oh . . . I remember. I'm installing 3/8 x ¾ strips of pine sandwiching the poly between it and the frame. There was no way the 3/8 staples will hold the plastic so I ripped some D4S pine. I'm using 1 ¼ brads shot on an angle.



This is a better shot.



Me with a goofy smile and DW taking a pic from the second floor of the house.



Pretty much done here. Some additional trim work to do.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Another busy evening*
> 
> I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.
> 
> ...


Now that looks more like a greenhouse.  This is coming together nicely, Zuki.

I am just curious if you are going to add any way to ventilate the greenhouse to get rid of excess heat build-up?


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Another busy evening*
> 
> I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.
> 
> ...


did you use greenhouse film or regular plastic? regular plastic from the big box store will not last very long. greenhouse film will last up to 5 years. great looking greenhouse. our first greenhouse was about that big, now e have 6000 sq. ft of greenhouses. good luck and happy growing.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Another busy evening*
> 
> I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.
> 
> ...


very cool…or is it warm??? I cant wait to see the harvest…

We just planted part of our garden…and installed our drip system…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Another busy evening*
> 
> I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.
> 
> ...


Almost done good work


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Another busy evening*
> 
> I started by drilling holes through the top plate of the walls. When we install the roof I will redrill the holes through the roof frame so that I can bolt it all together.
> 
> ...


Scott - vents are in the roof

Jerry - regular Big box plastic. Greenhouse plastic is 4x the price. I built a couple of cold frames 3 years ago with 'regular" plastic and they are holding up. Fingers crossed. 

Cheers


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Another late one (lots-o- pics)*

I started this evening's work right after supper attaching the hinges to the vents. I picked up a couple of pair of cabinet door hinges for $2 a set. I had to do a little chisel work so that they would fit properly.



Once again here is the finished roof frame off the floor for easy access. I later regret having it off the floor or at least not having it clamped to the stands.



Here I am attaching the plastic to the front.



Using the clamps again to hold the plastic prior to staples.



Back of the roof completed.



View from underneath showing the front and back



When unfolded the poly was 10ft long. It was plenty long to cover front to back.



A couple of pics of the finished product without the strips.





DWs hand cutting out the vent hole.



Me attaching the vent. This one was a little tight so I had to do some trimming with a hand plane.



Vent installed



Finished with the strips and on the floor. Remember I mentioned about being up on stands and not clamped . . . well when I was up on a step ladder installing one strip I leaned a little to hard on the roof and pushed it off the stands. One stand went through the plastic. ARGGGGGGGGG. In these pics we had replaced it. Can you see the fix?


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Another late one (lots-o- pics)*
> 
> I started this evening's work right after supper attaching the hinges to the vents. I picked up a couple of pair of cabinet door hinges for $2 a set. I had to do a little chisel work so that they would fit properly.
> 
> ...


wow…looking great….


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Another late one (lots-o- pics)*
> 
> I started this evening's work right after supper attaching the hinges to the vents. I picked up a couple of pair of cabinet door hinges for $2 a set. I had to do a little chisel work so that they would fit properly.
> 
> ...


good project


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Installing the roof*

Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.

This is what we did tonight.

It was a little windy and drizzly tonight, however we were determined to get the roof on. I started by attaching two blocks on each side of the roof on the inside. Once the roof is up on the frame these blocks would guide the roof back along the sides. The theory is that it would prevent the roof from sliding off to either side. Theory did actually work in this case.



Bolting the roof on



Roof from the inside





Various pictures of the roof attached. Take a look at how DW prettied up the ground in front.


----------



## acsdesign (May 7, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


nice construction


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


Tks. Point taken.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


looks great!

having one of those on the projects list- what lumber did you use? did you use any finish on it to protect if from the elements (rain/snow/ice) ?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


Nice job, Zuki. This looks really good.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


congratulations!!! job well done…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


That will do it just fine

t
t


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


Pretty impressive. That is, with DW's work in front, it's pretty. And, I'm impressed at how quickly this seems to have come together. Well done, sir.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Zuki said:


> *Installing the roof*
> 
> Installment #7 was actually done yesterday . . . I just blogged it tonight.
> 
> ...


Looking great,

It looks like now all that's left is the door, & some plants.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Door*

Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.

We had a canning rack in the upstairs of the garage and DW thought it would be a good idea to put it in the greenhouse as someplace to place her seedlings. Two screws held it in place.



Cutting the boards for the door.



Ripping some boards to the proper width.



Loose fit of the door just waiting for pocket screws.



A couple of pictures of making pocket holes. The system that I am using here is my older pocket hole jig. For my B-day DW got me the Kreg Master System. I have not started using that one yet.





Using clamps keeps the board together.



Now you may be asking what type of hardware are you going to use on the door Zuki? I knew that DW wanted black hardware so when I was in Home Depot I picked up just about every piece of hardware that was there to give her a good selection



This is what DW selected. The remainder will be returned.



Here it is installed. Oh . . . that red smear . . . that's DNA. Every wood project that involves sharp tools required a small amount of DNA to be added to the project.





I made a slight modification to the latch. The handle was pulling through so I drilled a small hole in the handle and installed a brad nail.



Finally here is the completed door. Note that the hinges are also installed. The second pick you can see the bracing. All those little black dots are drywall screws.





Finally here is the detailed drawing that I used for the construction. For those not familiar with construction drawings or lingo you may find it a little confusing.



I will hopefully install it tomorrow.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *The Door*
> 
> Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


The door is done and looks good, and I'm sure the Powers That Be appreciate the offering of DNA. As for the plans, I'm impressed, they look quite soft and absorbent.


----------



## dion (Dec 22, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Door*
> 
> Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


looking good…..... maybe i will get some tomatos when i come to town lol.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Door*
> 
> Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *The Door*
> 
> Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


very nice thanks for letting us watch the progress.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *The Door*
> 
> Well today the weather forecast said it was going to be 1C with lots of RDF (rain, drizzle and fog). And that is what we got. Did this inclement weather deter me from building the door . . . heck no. Did it deter me from installing it . . . heck yes. I spent about two hours building the door. Hope you enjoy the pics.
> 
> ...


i am enjoying this…


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Doh and Dough*

Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.

After work this evening I started by attaching a couple of screws to test fit the door.





The next thee pics you may remember from my last installment. You will notice that the latch will only work when the door swings inwards.







I had to take apart a section of the door in order to make an in-swing latch into an out-swing. You can see the extra board that I am placing over the frame on the inside to give it more depth. No extra DNA tonight when using the chisels to cut the hole.



Here I am walking through my redesign stages for the latch. I am testing the swing and length of the black bar.



This is the latch modified and in place.



Here is a video of how the modified latch works.

http://i196.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid196.photobucket.com/albums/aa288/Zuki-Pics/Greenhouse/LatchVideo.flv

*AND NOW FOR THE DOUGH*

After it's all said and done you may be asking "So Zuki, how much did that really cool looking greenhouse cost." Thanks for asking and here are the approximate costs in CDN$

Lumber (spruce)
Raised Beds - $20 (had them from last year)
Framing - $40 (2x4s ripped in half)
Strapping - $15 (bracing and door)

Hardware
Lag Bolts - $5 (to hold the beds together)
Screws - $10 (2 ½ and 3 ½)
Bolts - $3 (mating roof to walls)
Hatch hinges - $4
Door hardware - $10 (hinges and latch)
Plastic - $30 (about 1/3 of the roll remaining)
Staples - $5

Total $142 + time (2 weekends and 2 weeks of evenings)


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


Very Nice! What are you going to grow in there? It's got much more character than my simple pvc structure. I'm quite impressed.

Be careful of not planting them too close to each other, as I've had to deal with a Rebelous lot of Lettuce Babies: http://gardentenders.com/topics/782


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


In-swing latch and out-swing hinges. I'm familiar with the situation. There've been many a time I was on the wrong side of a door.

But, you fixed it and all is well, the world is safe for democracy and small children.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


DW will be doing most of the planting mmh. I seen your lettuce babies 

Dave you are not far off the mark. We actually had snow today. No accumulation. It was about -1C this evening.

I felt so stupid when I realized what I did Russell. But . . . at least those who may read this thread will ensure that they have matching latches and hinges. Oh my oh my.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


On your mark get ready start planting


----------



## jerryw (Sep 5, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


great looking greenhouse. i have enjoyed your blogs. thanks for letting us follow your progress. how are you going to heat the greenhouse in cold weather?


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Doh and Dough*
> 
> Last night I was reading some Sherlock Holmes after DW and I watched a movie and something struck me. No it wasn't DW wanting me to turn out the light . . . it was the fact that the latch for the door was an in-swing and the hinges were an out-swing. Doh !! I definitely needed Sherlock and Dr Watson to help me figure this one out.
> 
> ...


Hey Zuki, now that you've got this done (and you can get in and out of it), I have say that I'm not only impressed with what you've made, but the progressive blog as well. Takes a lot of patience to go through a process like this and document it as well as you have. Good project and good blog.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Surviving the winter*

Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


Looks as if the plastic held up great too.
I will be finishing mine up very soon.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


My wife wants me to build a greenhouse for the Winter months.
I want a solar kiln for the Spring and Summer Months.

I'm working on a two-in-one building design as we speak.


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


I'm curious to know how the greenhouse is surviving after a few years. Is there anything you would do differently, Zuki?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


Wow . . . I did that project almost 3 years ago . . . 2 3/4 if I look at the posting date. It is still surviving quite well. In late 2010 we had a hurricane hit us with 175 kph winds and it did not rip, tear or disappear. I did have it strapped down though as in the pictures above.

One thing that I did not do was put a latch on the roof vents. We had a windy evening last year and it caught the vent and broke it. I replaced a couple of pieces on the vent and it was good as new.

If I was building again I would probably lower the vents as they are a little high to open and I would maybe drop the height of the roof.

Thanks for asking jroot !


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


Thanks for getting back, Zuki. Your information is much appreciated.

JR


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


Well its 2014 and the plastic on the greenhouse finally gave up.

Thanks to the design I was able to put new plastic on it quite easily.

I captured it on video.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Surviving the winter*
> 
> Here are a few pics of the greenhouse after the winter. Everything held together quite well. We have VERY windy winters so I used tie-down straps on each corner anchored to rebar to keep it from blowing away. The straps will be coming off soon.


Well its 2014 and the plastic on the greenhouse finally gave up.

Thanks to the design I was able to put new plastic on it quite easily.

I captured it on video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN8PyQ9NwvQ


----------

